# New gable patio cover over existing roof.



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

A question to the roofing pro's and I'll try and keep it short.

I'm bidding a patio cover that will be a 5/12 gable that over-frames onto a 5/12 shingled roof.

In the past I was able to sell the HO on a complete re-roof so we just ran ice/water and 30# and new roofing so no problem.

This place just had new shingles put on last year so I'm wondering what is the best way to correctly tie the new over-frame into the existing shingles?

I was thinking remove 2' worth of shingles back and lay in new valley ice/water etc but that seemed like a real PITA?

Can I get away with ice/water over the valley like an inch and run the new shingles by just enough to cover? Or is that a water trap?:blink:

I also have a similar situation on another house but it's a *TILE* roof and could use suggestions for the same situation.

I used the search function and couldn't find this question but hopefully this will help out some other guys also?

Thanks.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

Ideally it would be best to replace the entire roof. 

The next best thing would be to replace the entire side being tied into.

Minimally you would have to peel back the 2' option, being very careful so that the shingles you tie back into are as new when you get there.

The wrong way would be to do "just enough to cover".



The best way would be to hire a roofer.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply MrRoofer.

You confirmed what I thought and I do plan on hiring a roofer.

I was having a brain spasm trying to think how it could be done without re-roofing the entire side etc.

I have a similar job with a new house that has a tile roof and like the other, is going to be hard to justify ripping off the entire back of the houses' worth of tiles/shingles for the patio cover.

I thought it was worth asking if anyone had any better solutions.

Thanks again.:drink:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

MrRoofer said:


> Ideally it would be best to replace the entire roof.
> 
> The next best thing would be to replace the entire side being tied into.
> 
> ...


I agree, for aesthetic reasons, I would try and sell them at least replacing the side that you are tying into.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

Also, aesthetically speaking more often than not I have found old concrete tiles do not match in colour with new concrete tiles...moreso than most roofing products I have dealt with.:excl:

No thanks in large part to the largest lightbulb in the sky.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Hire a real roofer that has his own company and is respected by others.

It cost a lot. 

Most patio roof coverings are a tie-in nightmare to the homeowner and the patio company because they always try to do it themselves or hire some one cheap.

I am always shocked when i come across a patio tie-in involving a chimney that doesn't leak in the first year.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

Roof-Lover..

I was asking a question to roofers that may have a better suggestion than a full re-roof.

I understand thats easier and correct but it's hard to sell someone with a less than 2 year old roof.

That's why I asked.

And don't give me that condescending bull****.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Your right about the PITA factor. It should already have ice and water at the bottom of it...that will be part of the problem. Sometimes those shingles don't like to come off of the I & W. I don't think I would rely on a an inch of Ice and Water at a valley.

Also if they were a decent shingle to begin with, they will be sealed down and also be no fun to remove without tearing up the above shingle.


----------

